# Mysterious Red Cherry Shrimp Death



## Crown (Feb 24, 2016)

So recently I had a very strange cherry shrimp death in my 5.5 gal tank. I'm not sure how this could have happened, but this morning I found the shrimp with its head severed from its body. The only other creatures in the tank include espei rasboras, a young male lyretail guppy, other dwarf shrimp, and a young bamboo shrimp. As none of these species are aggressive towards shrimp, nor have I ever witnessed any signs of aggression, I'm really confused as to how this could have happened. Anyone got any ideas? The tank is moderately to heavily planted with a good number of hiding spots and I do a 40% water change every 2 days. The temp is 75 - 80 F and at most, nitrates get to 10 ppm before the water change.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If the shrimp died the others would have naturally fed on it.

Forty-percent water changes are too much for shrimp; especially if you are dropping Nitrates from 10 to near-zero. Shrimp are extremely sensitive to changing parameters which is why shrimpers only do 10% at a time. They also need stable temperatures. Fluctuating between 75-80 is not good. They also need cooler temperatures. I keep all of my tanks at around 77 for that reason because all have Bamboo, Vampire or Neocaridina shrimp or Dwarf Orange Crays.

Nitrates going to 10 in two days means you are overfeeding or not properly vacuuming the substrate to remove waste. Unfortunately, your tank is terribly overstocked which will cause stress in the shrimp and weakened immune systems and eventual death.

How long has the tank been set up? What kind of filtration? Do you have a TDS meter? What are parameters?


----------



## Crown (Feb 24, 2016)

Ohh, I see. Hmm, that's unfortunate. 

I think I've been overfeeding, and I'm starting to cut back on feeding from 2 - 3x split meals to 1 small meal a day. This will probably let me go to 20% 2x a week or so. Currently, ammonia/nitrate/nitrite are all at 0, as it normally is, and the temp has been at 76 for the past two days. 

The tank's been set up for about 6 months now, with a sponge filter. I don't have a TDS meter.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

TDS is Total Dissolved Solids. If TDS is too high the shrimp will have trouble molting. So if you see your shrimp suddenly jumping backwards their carapaces are too hard to shed.

You should have some Nitrate but lower because the plants will utilize it. So don't try to get Nitrates to absolute 0. Mine are normally around 10.

When you get a bigger tank you _have_ to get a Vampire shrimp. ;-)


----------



## Crown (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks! I don't think my TDS is much of a problem - I have seen the molts somewhat regularly. I know I'm overstocked, but hopefully I'll get a 20 or 30 gallon for these guys in a few months. Meanwhile I've been trying to monitor water quality super carefully. Thanks for the advice!


----------

